# 가는 날이 장날이라고 확장 공사를 하고 있지 뭐예요



## 82riceballs

Hi everyone!

I came across the following dialogue in my textbook:
가: 점심 잘 먹고 왔어요? 거기 정말 맛있죠?
나: 가는 날이 장날이라고 확장 공사를 하고 있지 뭐예요.

I don't quite understand why the 간접화법 is used here... 

What is the difference between (1) and (2)???
(1) 가는 날이 장날이라고 확장 공사를 하고 있지 뭐예요.
(2) 가는 날이 장날이라서 확장 공사를 하고 있지 뭐예요.

Is (1) maybe a shortened version of 이라고 (해서)??

Any help is appreciated- thanks so much


----------



## Kross

82riceballs said:


> I don't quite understand why the 간접화법 is used here.


The speaker 나 probably wants to express his thoughts on his/her trip for lunch in a brief and clear fashion by quoting one of very common old sayings, '가는 날이 장날이다.' So widespread and common is the expression that almost all Korean natives can easily predict what the speaker is going to talk about. It's about their negative and unsatisfactory experience. So you are encouraged to use the expression as given in the dialogue. People use it that way. 



82riceballs said:


> What is the difference between (1) and (2)???
> (1) 가는 날이 장날이라고 확장 공사를 하고 있지 뭐예요.
> (2) 가는 날이 장날이라서 확장 공사를 하고 있지 뭐예요.


The 이라서 pattern can often be used when a speaker wants to say a story in a cause and effect manner. But your second modified example lacks it because there seems to be no logical connection between 장날 and 확장 공사. So I think it would be more natural and feasible if the sentence were changed to: 가는 날이 장날이라서 장에 사람이 분비지 뭐예요. (It is 장날, so the market place is crowded with a lot of people.)



82riceballs said:


> Is (1) maybe a shortened version of 이라고 (해서)??


 I am sorry to say no.


----------



## Rance

According to Naver dictionary:



> *-라서2*
> 
> 
> 관련 어휘                          글자크기선택                  내블로그에 담기         인쇄하기
> 
> *어미*
> 
> (‘이다’, ‘아니다’의 어간이나 어미 ‘-으시-’, ‘-더-’, ‘-으리-’ 뒤에 붙어) *이유나 근거를 나타내는 연결 어미.*
> 
> 
> *새것이라서* 더욱 좋아요.
> 그 얘기가 *뜬소문이라서* 다행이야.





> *-라고3*
> 
> 
> 관련 어휘                          글자크기선택                  내블로그에 담기         인쇄하기
> 
> *어미*
> 
> (‘이다’, ‘아니다’의 어간이나 어미 ‘-으시-’, ‘-더-’, ‘-으리-’ 뒤에 붙어)
> _1 ._ *앞 절의 일을 뒤 절의 까닭이나 근거로 듦을 나타내는 연결 어미.*
> 
> 
> 서로 잘 아는 친구 *사이라고* 무례하게 대해서는 안 된다.
> _2 ._ *흔히 속담과 같은 관용구를 인용하면서 ‘그 말처럼’의 뜻을 나타내는 연결 어미.*
> 
> *이웃사촌이라고* 먼 친척보다 가까운 이웃이 좋다.





They seem to have same meaning, but they don't seem quite interchangeable.

*Example 1)*
Using the example given by Naver dic:

1-1) 새것*이라서* 더욱 좋아요. (O)
1-2) 새것*이라고* 더욱 좋아요. (X)

When you change with ~라고, the sentence sounds awkward.

*Example 2)*
Using the example given by Naver dic:

2-1) 서로 잘 아는 친구 *사이라고* 무례하게 대해서는 안 된다.                                        (O)
2-2) 서로 잘 아는 친구 *사이라서* 무례하게 대해서는 안 된다.                                        (O)

In this case, second sentence doesn't sound awkward at all, but I believe the meaning might be slightly changed.
I believe -라서 is used when cause is something that has happened or is a fact and -라고 is for something else in abstract.
Hence 2-1 may imply not to be rude to any close friends.
2-2 may imply that not to be rude to specific someone because that person is a close friend.

Reason why 1-2 sounds awkward is probably because 좋아요 itself is a fact describing the current state of mind.
Person already likes it (not a speculation) because it's new which must be a fact.
If we change into speculation, -라고 sounds fine as following example indicates:

새것이라고 더욱 좋아하는거 아냐?

Getting back to original example, as the Naver Dictionary indicates "가는 날이 장날*이라고* 확장 공사를 하고 있지 뭐예요." is correct expression as it's clearly quoting the old saying "가는 날이 장날이다".

Now if we twist the example a little bit:

가는 날이 장날이라고  마을은 붐볐다.
This  sentence implies that town happened to be busy when the speaker got  there, either by luck or out of luck (the old saying can swing either  way).

가던 날이 장날이라서 마을은 붐볐다.
This sentence implies that town was busy when the speaker got there because the market was open.

Hope I made myself clear enough.


----------



## daemang

I think '가는 날이 장날이라고' is a fixed or formulaic expression, a set phrase.
It doesn't have the literal meaning, like 'kick the bucket' in English.

The meaning would come from this:
A marketplace is held, and there will be lots of people buying something or bargaining.
You will be having a hard time even going through the crowds,
and you should feel the whole situation is busy, loud or irritating.
So the speaker uses it to express his irritation at the expansion work - 
On account of the situation, he would have hardly done what he was going to do.

About (2), I can understand it, but I don't think it's natural.
I mean, (1) is better.


----------



## 82riceballs

Thanks for the very thorough explanations everyone!!


----------

